# Charlie Bit Me



## kvanlaan (Feb 15, 2008)

Elizabeth and the kids loved this one from Youtube (found on an adoption blog)

Not sure if it is 'family' or 'entertainment'...they're sort of one and the same around here.

[video=youtube;NGZ1pxgYcYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGZ1pxgYcYQ[/video]


----------



## Herald (Feb 15, 2008)

Brother, that was precious and hilarious! Charlie bites him and then he goes and puts his finger back in his mouth. I needed that this morning.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 15, 2008)

That was really cute!


----------

